# want to buy a high performance laptop under 1Lakh



## devilanish (Nov 8, 2013)

i want to buy a laptop under 1 lakh...
Software i wanna use is Maya, 3dsmax, autocad, cinema4d, photoshop and corel


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html
Fill this first.


----------



## shubham6300 (Nov 19, 2013)

devilanish said:


> i want to buy a laptop under 1 lakh...
> Software i wanna use is Maya, 3dsmax, autocad, cinema4d, photoshop and corel



maybe wait for:- HP Envy Leap Motion Touchsmart SE 17-J102TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph/ Touch) Rs. 0.0 Price in India - Buy HP Envy Leap Motion Touchsmart SE 17-J102TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph/ Touch) Glass Fiber With Si


----------



## devilanish (Nov 22, 2013)

1) What is your budget?
Under 1 Lakh


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Software i wanna use is Maya, 3dsmax, autocad, cinema4d, photoshop, corel draw
and Sumtym games too..

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

anything which works gud..
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
i m nt dat brand conscious...any brand which works great on any condition 

6) Anything else you would like to say?


1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs)
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local


----------



## seamon (Nov 28, 2013)

Try HP ZBook 15 Mobile Workstation.
You can contact the sales phone line and they will give you the quotation within a day.
Try to fit a Quadro Graphic card within your budget as it'll help your rendering immensely.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

Try this as you can customize to your needs as well.
Link: Alienware Gaming Computers - Official Site - Alienware India | Dell India


----------



## seamon (Nov 29, 2013)

Alienware is for gaming not for rendering, since op's main purpose is rendering, a quadro card will perform much much better than a GeForce card in rendering, go for the hp if you want to render more and game less, snd vice versa.
Besides Alienware is above 1 lakh


----------



## HauntedGuy (Nov 29, 2013)

For designing purposes, look for a mobile workstation such as the Dell Precision M3800 or the Dell Precision M4800.

The M3800 is for just about 1 lakh and is much slimmer than the old M4800 and has touch input.


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 29, 2013)

Usually, "Puny"Laptops are not  built with enough power to handle 3d rendering and stuff, if mobility is not of any concern to you, you are better off getting a desktop. With a budget of 1L you can easily get an Intel Core I7 Octa Core and a high end Nvidia 7XX series GPU. This kind of desktop config will easily gobble up anything you throw at it.

My recommendation would be to get a desktop.(With a laptop you would be spending the same but you'd be getting less)

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Usually, "Puny"Laptops are not  built with enough power to handle 3d rendering and stuff, if mobility is not of any concern to you, you are better off getting a desktop. With a budget of 1L you can easily get an Intel Core I7 Octa Core and a high end Nvidia 7XX series GPU. This kind of desktop config will easily gobble up anything you throw at it.
> 
> My recommendation would be to get a desktop.(With a laptop you would be spending the same but you'd be getting less)
> 
> ...



Mobile Workstations are by no means "puny". They pack some serious power. It's high time people realize that the GeForce series is not for rendering purposes, it's for gaming so game with it. A mobile workstation with Quadro(for eg. Quadro k5100m in HP Zbook 17) would prolly beat any desktop with GT7xx(not sure about TITAN & GTX 780Ti) series card in RENDERING ONLY. If you want to buy a desktop for RENDERING then get a Quadro card ffs.(eg. K5100) Since the OP wanted a lappy, I recommended the HP ZBOOK 15(sorry for missing link, still not used to forums).


----------



## HauntedGuy (Nov 30, 2013)

seamon said:


> Mobile Workstations are by no means "puny". They pack some serious power. It's high time people realize that the GeForce series is not for rendering purposes, it's for gaming so game with it. A mobile workstation with Quadro(for eg. Quadro k5100m in HP Zbook 17) would prolly beat any desktop with GT7xx(not sure about TITAN & GTX 780Ti) series card in RENDERING ONLY. If you want to buy a desktop for RENDERING then get a Quadro card ffs.(eg. K5100) Since the OP wanted a lappy, I recommended the HP ZBOOK 15(sorry for missing link, still not used to forums).



+1
Yeah. People here don't understand the difference between GeForce series and Quadro.


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 30, 2013)

seamon said:


> Mobile Workstations are by no means "puny". They pack some serious power. It's high time people realize that the GeForce series is not for rendering purposes, it's for gaming so game with it. A mobile workstation with Quadro(for eg. Quadro k5100m in HP Zbook 17) would prolly beat any desktop with GT7xx(not sure about TITAN & GTX 780Ti) series card in RENDERING ONLY. If you want to buy a desktop for RENDERING then get a Quadro card ffs.(eg. K5100) Since the OP wanted a lappy, I recommended the HP ZBOOK 15(sorry for missing link, still not used to forums).



Yep, Didn't know that. Regardless, I still think that a desktop is a better option because mobile CPU/GPU's(no matter how powerful) pale in comparison to their desktop counterparts. 

Besides acc to this link

HP Mobile Workstation- ZBook 15 | HP® Official Site

The best card this lappy uses is a  NVIDIA Quadro K2100M (2 GB dedicated GDDR5), and according to notebookcheck

NVIDIA Quadro K2100M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

This card cannot even beat a  GTX760M or an AMD Radeon 8870M, how do you expect it to beat a GTX 7XX desktop card. ???? 

AFAIK this rendering stuff requires some really serious firepower ! therefore OP is better of investing that much money in a Desktop.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2013)

When I was comparing the desktop cards, I was comparing it to the card in HP ZBOOK 17, I think it's not in the site as of yet but it is available in India.



It has Quadro K5100m.

Edit:geez 1920x1080 screen is OP.

*i40.tinypic.com/hrlslf.jpg


----------

